# Question to Eheim Pro II owners



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi All,

After more than five years of fighting with my Fluval 404, I just can't take it any more. I came home from vacation last weekend to find that during a 3 hour power outtaage, 30 gallons leaked through the filter and onto the carpet (ruining a good part of my stand as well). I am looking at upgrading to the Eheim 2206 (the aquarium in question is a 75g). My question is: if you turn the power off, do the Pro II cannisters leak where the motor and filter body meet? It seems the the Fluvals all seem to have this issue (at least the three that I have been through did), which is fine when I am home but obviously a problem otherwise.

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

At one of my aquaria, I'm running an Eheim II (2226). I do not have the described leaking problems and am content with it.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been using Eheim filters for over seven years and I have never had the leaking problem in question as well and I have had several power outages in the past. For added protection all my aquarium equipment are on battery backups as well.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I figured the Eheims probably don't leak, but before shelling out $160 I needed to know.

Not to jack my own thread, but in regards to using a battery backup I would have a couple of concerns. Most backup systems (except the very expensive ones) generate more of a square wave output as opposed to a sine wave. For electronics this isn't an issue as they rectify the input to a DC voltage anyhow, but with an AC motor I would be worried about damage to the motor over an extended period of time, or at least excessive heat generated by the motor. Perhaps for short periods it would be ok, but I wouldn't suggest it. Perhaps the water running through the filter would make this a non-issue though .. it is an interesting idea.

Dave


----------



## mbrant (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been using Eheim filters for over 10 years now. I've experienced the leaking problem you described on rare occasions. Most of the time the problem was fixed by cleaning the o-ring. Only twice in that time did I need to do something more drastic. Both times I replaced the O-Ring and the problem went away. I always keep a spare o-ring on hand. 

I highly recommend the eheim filters.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The profilter has an integrated gasket. There's no o-ring to worry about. I have a thermo filter and I
m happy with it.

I finally threw away my 403 last week. I bought it in '92. I was pretty happy with it too except cannister tech has come a long way in 15 years. The ehiem quick connect is nice, as is the priming pump. The ehiem is also quieter than the fluval ever was. Ehiem has a lower flow rate than Fluval, which is part of the reason it is quieter. The flow rate is by design and is part of their theory of how filters should work.

I hear the fluval '05 solved that particular problem.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

JERP said:


> The profilter has an integrated gasket. There's no o-ring to worry about. I have a thermo filter and I
> m happy with it.
> 
> I finally threw away my 403 last week. I bought it in '92. I was pretty happy with it too except cannister tech has come a long way in 15 years. The ehiem quick connect is nice, as is the priming pump. The ehiem is also quieter than the fluval ever was. Ehiem has a lower flow rate than Fluval, which is part of the reason it is quieter. The flow rate is by design and is part of their theory of how filters should work.
> ...


Thanks for the information about the gasket. That does make me feel better.

As far as the Fluval x05 series having the problem fixed, I wouldn't bet on it. Hagen sent me an "upgrade kit" for my 404 after my last complaint to them (I will say Hagen has very good customer service). Basically, it contained everything except for the motor itself from the 405 design. This filter leaks the worst out of the three I have used, and it seems to me that the motor unit actually fits much looser on the body than with the old design. Feature-wise, the new x05 design is much better than the x04, but performance-wise it still leaks like a screen door on a submarine.

Dave


----------



## Philgo (Jul 26, 2005)

JERP said:


> The profilter has an integrated gasket. There's no o-ring to worry about. I have a thermo filter and I
> m happy with it.


This is not the case they do have O Rings which are fitted in a slot in the top cover, these can wear over a period of time and should be replaced. This period will be lengthened if Eheim vaseline is applied at every service.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Philgo,
Essentially, we're both right. The Pro2 has a replaceable gasket on the top cover. I refer to it as a gasket because it is a molded piece of rubber, rather than a ring. My real point was that the gasket/o-ring is "fixed" into place. You don't have to hold it in place with two hands while you lock down the lid with your other two hands. That was my biggest beef with the Fluval 403.

DaveS,
FYI The Eheim 2206 is a tiny internal filter, the 2026 is the one you should be interested in. It's rated to 350L/90G. I did have a question though. How did a power outage cause the leak. I can't see how the two are related. Either the filter is sealed or it isn't right? The 2126 is the filter I have.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Have no problems with mine ( Eheim 2128 ) either and have experienced quite a few power outages before.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

JERP said:


> Philgo,
> Essentially, we're both right. The Pro2 has a replaceable gasket on the top cover. I refer to it as a gasket because it is a molded piece of rubber, rather than a ring. My real point was that the gasket/o-ring is "fixed" into place. You don't have to hold it in place with two hands while you lock down the lid with your other two hands. That was my biggest beef with the Fluval 403.
> 
> DaveS,
> FYI The Eheim 2206 is a tiny internal filter, the 2026 is the one you should be interested in. It's rated to 350L/90G. I did have a question though. How did a power outage cause the leak. I can't see how the two are related. Either the filter is sealed or it isn't right? The 2126 is the filter I have.


Yep ... the 2026 is the filter I meant.

The leaking occurs because the filter doesn't hold a tight seal when the power is off. This is something that I have had a problem with throughout the numerous upgrades Hagen has sent me. When the motor is running, the filter seals up completely after a couple of minutes (a small trickle of water comes out until then). If the power goes off and I am not there to engage the aquastop (flow cut-off), then the filter begins to unseal where the motor meets the cannister housing. The leak gets progressively worse as time goes on. I have tried new o-rings, silicone grease and vegetable oil on the o-ring, resealing, etc. Nothing seems to prevent this problem.

Dave


----------

